# Mixer con Phantom y conectores XLR



## DJ DRACO (Mar 10, 2012)

Buenas tengo un mixer nuevo con phantom...las líneas las armé yo y bueno...los XLR tienen 3 pines:

1 - Malla del cable
2 - Fase o positivo
3 - Neutro o negativo

La idea es que yo he visto que se arman uniendo el 1 y el 3...y así los hice...

Pero, cuando conecto algún micrófono piezoeléctrico y activo la fuente phantom en realidad se mutea todo...

Será que tengo que separar y dejar el pin 1 sin conectar :?

Gracias-


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 10, 2012)

MAL, OJO QUE PUEDES QUEMAR ALGO. Necesitas un cable balanceado (estos cables conducen dos señales, el vivo o fase y el frío o contrafase (más la masa), que va desfasado 180º respecto al vivo, de tal modo que cuando induces un parásisto en el cable se induce en ambos por igual, pero al invertir la contrafase de nuevo y sumarla a la fase se cancelan aumentando por 2 el nivel de señal de línea): cable del 1 al 1, del 2 al 2 y del 3 al 3. Es este caso, si tu cable tiene 2 hilos + malla: malla del 1 al 1 y estos a a su vez a las carcasas de los conectores, hilo para fase del 2 al 2 e hilo para contrafase del 3 al 3. . Si es un cable de 3 hilos + malla, emplea los 3 hilos para los pines del 1 al 3 y la malla para los chasis. Es peligroso porque la pnatom se aplica entre los dos hilos (fase y contrafase) y masa, por lo que si conectas 1 y 3 cortocircuitas 48v.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 10, 2012)

Por eso mismo, yo creo que se protege automaticamente...por eso al toque de activar la pahntom y ver que no respondía la desactive y ya no la usé...

Todos los cables que tengo son de sólo 1 cable más la malla 

Por ende o coloco el fase en el 2 y la malla al 3 y dejo el 1 libre o tengo que cambiar todas las lineas!!!

Lo cual te aviso que es mucha plata


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 10, 2012)

Para comenzar tendrías que saber algo de la muerte del turco. dj draco

La salida de auriculares de la notebook puede colocarse en cualquier entrada de LINEA de la mixer

La alimentación phantom agrega una tensión a traves de cierta resistencia a ambos cables de la entrada, ya sea microfono o cualquier otra cosa...por ende no afecta si el aparato conectado no necesita dicha alimentación.

Como no hubo respuestas encontré las respuestas navegando  por Internet 
El asunto es así. no se puede conectar en una entrada xrl con phanton power un mic dinámico si no es balanceado 
En mi caso no lo era.
Después con la conexión de la netbook es así como usted dijo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2012)

*Acá tenés* como se conecta un XLR en modo balanceado y desbalanceado (el de un mic dinámico común sin electrónica adentro).
El problema no es la conexión sino la activación de la alimentación phantom. Esta alimentación manda los 48V por los pines 2 y 3, y el 1 es masa. Si vos puenteás el 1 con el 3 NO PODES ACTIVAR LA PHANTOM por que estás poniendo a masa uno de los terminales balanceados de alimentación (y de entrada). Tal vez se esté protegiendo la consola..no sé, pero la phantom no sirve en conexiones desbalanceadas y no hay ningun dispositivo desbalanceado que la use, es decir... no hay ninguna razón para activarla en este tipo de configuración...OK?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya sé de la muerte del turco, ya sé lo que es un cable común y uno balanceado, sé muy bien lo que es la alimentación phantom y sé porqué se proteje la consola...

La activé porque tengo un par de micrófonos piezoeléctricos que no funcionan si no es con phantom...debido a necesitan esa tensión para activar el material interno de la cápsula...

El tema es que tengo que cambiar todassss misss lineasss por balanceadass y eso es un bajón!!!


----------



## bujia (Mar 12, 2012)

dj draco para usar los microfonos piezoelectricos tenes que usar cables balanceados si o si. saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 12, 2012)

si...eso veo...y para los demás tambíen...

Gracias gente.


----------



## Juan Mesa (Mar 12, 2012)

yo te diria que si podes uses TODO balanceado, y si tenes 1, 2, 5 micros igual uses el cable pero que los desbalancees en el extremo que.. va el micro  con un adaptador o con el mismo cable de micro que en la punta le pones un canon... (o tiras los desbalanceados y compras baratos no mas balanceados que serian lo mismo  ) 

salutes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 12, 2012)

Hoy empecé a fabricarme unos micros para captar la bateria y bueno funcionan re bien y la Phantom Power también...ahora cambié las lineas que tenía, y voy a comprar balanceadas...

Subo fotos de los mini-microfonos de alta impedancia que fabriqué...falta terminar!!!


----------

